# Steel targets?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Im looking for some steel targets that can handle at least a .223. I want to start longer range shooting. (as in anything 500 yards and closer but I want some steel to get positive feedback not paper or just milk jugs. I also dont want Overly expensive targets.

Maybe a target or two like this guys got.






Also if i had a target like that how far would it need to be to safely shoot at it?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.actiontarget.com/?page_id=1388

And they're local.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

If i got one of those what would be a little bit more cost efective stand? or am i reading the website wrong and they come with a stand


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nevermind found the answer to that question.

Thinking about a 12 inch circle and/or a 40% torso


----------

